# DRY DRY DRY!!!



## midwestmayhen11 (Apr 29, 2015)

Went out looking for Morels today, I have 5-7 spots from last year and the ground was so dry I could blow the dirt away. Anyone else having these issues? It seems like this year is going to be tough. To clarify I live in the northwest Metro. I feel like temps are perfect but we are missing moisture.


----------



## forager15 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm south of you and we have decent moisture to the ground yet, couple warm days and chances of showers in the near future should get things rollin' just fine. Patience is key at this time of year :wink:


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Pray for rain.We are gonna need every little drop to get this started.


----------



## midwestmayhen11 (Apr 29, 2015)

Agree, I will just have to get deeper in to woods. :lol:


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

If we don't get moisture? Moreless year?


----------



## midwestmayhen11 (Apr 29, 2015)

http://climate.umn.edu/doc/weekmap/weekmap_150428.htm Pretty good map of what we have in the last week.


----------



## mora4mushrooms (Apr 29, 2015)

I was out last night in southern Dakota County and it was tinder dry. Nothing up yet. The only thing i saw was a feral cat and a dead dog. Looks like a good chance of rain with warmer temps Friday and Sunday this weekend.


----------



## midwestmayhen11 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm headed out tonight, if I find anything I'll let the people know.. not looking good though.


----------



## kakruk (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like rain and warm nights for the weekend, Yay!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

my early spots are dry, in woods ok. rain this weekend would be awesome.


----------



## rains247 (Apr 28, 2015)

the morels are out there. I've had good luck by seeking out ares that retain a little more moisture. mostly where a southern slope flattens out near the bottom. the vines that hold moisture and grow the orange slime are a good indicator. those have been present every place I've found morels st paul area


----------

